# September 2007 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............
Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## Old Sailor

Awesome, ya brought a smile to this face, I had to put my 17 yr old cat down tonight....hard thing ta do. So...........

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

addy sent to those who might need it.


----------



## Snakeyes

Congrats Dave :tu

Will get this out to ya Monday or Tuesday


----------



## hockeydad

Another winner from the east. The country is tilted. Congrats Dave. Sorry to hear about the cat.


----------



## Zira

Congrats Dave on the win, will get it out asap.

So sorry to hear about your cat.


----------



## shaggy

congrats old guy.....will be in the mail next week


----------



## kurly

Congrats Dave!!

I'll get something out tommorrow


----------



## inept

Bah! What do you get the guy who has everything?!

Guess I'm making a trip to the B&M. :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

inept said:


> Bah! What do you get the guy who has everything?!
> 
> Guess I'm making a trip to the B&M. :ss


:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shaggy

hey...i didnt get ur addy....oh sorry i forgot...i pre addressed packages for u....:r


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats Dave! It'll be on the way this week!


----------



## Headcrash

Sorry to hear about your cat.

Congrats on the win even if you are in the EAST!!!!

Will get out towards the end of the week.


----------



## kurly

Hey Dave,

They are in the mail

msg me if you want tracking info (canpost expedited)


----------



## hockeydad

Dave, sent out mine today. Should get it Tues or Wed.


----------



## Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......Sent
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............Sent
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## RHNewfie

Sent mine today Dave, with the CT


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......*Sent
*inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............*Sent
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*Sent*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......*Sent
*inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............*Sent
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............*Sent
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Snakeyes

Missile away! 47 145 527 599


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Headcrash.......
kurly...............*Sent
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Habsrule29

Dave, I will get your cigars out later today.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*Sending
*Headcrash.......
kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Awesome sticks there Jack:tu:tu*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*Sending
*shaggy..........*Sending with Zira
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*Sending
*Headcrash.......
kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......
Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Awesome sticks there Jack:tu:tu*


----------



## DragonMan

Sorry Dave, It just dawned on me that it's a new month and I have to check to see who won!! Congratulations, I'll send mine out tomorrow!! :tu :tu

:ss


----------



## Old Sailor

DragonMan said:


> Sorry Dave, It just dawned on me that it's a new month and I have to check to see who won!! Congratulations, I'll send mine out tomorrow!! :tu :tu
> 
> :ss


Now who has OSD:r:r


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*Sending
*shaggy..........*Sending with Zira
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*Sending
*Headcrash.......
kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......*Sending
*Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Headcrash

I will be sending tomorrow, or Saturday at the latest.

Sorry for the delay just been busy as hell at work this week and dealing with some stuff at home.


----------



## K Baz

I some packages to go out Monday and yours will be one of them.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sending
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*Sending
*shaggy..........*Sending with Zira
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*Sending
*Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......*Sending
*Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Zira

Package sent for Shaggy and myself.


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sending
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*Sending
*shaggy..........*Sending with Zira
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......*Sending
*Prefy...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Many Thanks Tim*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sending
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............
Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*Prefy...............
winnie..............
Prefy...............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*
Mike, Cindy & Nick....truly awesome, Thanks


----------



## Headcrash

I seem to have misplaced Dave's address....can someone please pm me with it? Thanks!


----------



## Snakeyes

Headcrash said:


> I seem to have misplaced Dave's address....can someone please pm me with it? Thanks!


pm sent


----------



## Old Sailor

Headcrash said:


> I seem to have misplaced Dave's address....can someone please pm me with it? Thanks!


Now whos got OSD :r:r


----------



## Snakeyes

Old Sailor said:


> Now whos got OSD :r:r


OSD=Old Sailor Disease???


----------



## inept

Dave, your sticks are boxed up and ready to go. They'll be out the door tomorrow!


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sending
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*Sending
*Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*Prefy...............
winnie..............
Prefy...............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## DragonMan

Snakeyes said:


> OSD=Old Sailor Disease???


*OSD=Old Sailor Disease:* *Symptoms* - Loss of memory, addiction to good cigars, itchy trigger finger and an uncontrollable desire to herf. Mostly found in the elderly but there have been reported cases of younger people suffering from these symptoms. It is believed to be contagious!! No cure has been found!!!


----------



## Headcrash

DragonMan said:


> *OSD=Old Sailor Disease:* *Symptoms* - Loss of memory, addiction to good cigars, itchy trigger finger and an uncontrollable desire to herf. Mostly found in the elderly but there have been reported cases of younger people suffering from these symptoms. It is believed to be contagious!! No cure has been found!!!


Oh crap I think I might have all those symptoms....oh well no point in fighting it! :ss

BTW - Your package left this past weekend Dave! Thanks to Kevin for the addy


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sending
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*Sending
*Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*Sending
*Prefy...............
RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Snakeyes

DragonMan said:


> *OSD=Old Sailor Disease:* *Symptoms* - Loss of memory, addiction to good cigars, itchy trigger finger and an uncontrollable desire to herf. Mostly found in the elderly but there have been reported cases of younger people suffering from these symptoms. It is believed to be contagious!! No cure has been found!!!


I'm betting this disease has mutated and is now prevalent in younger people as well. Oh well, could be worse things to contract :ss


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sent
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*Sent
*hockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*Sending
*Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*Sending
*Prefy...............*Sending
*RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sent
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*RECEIVED*:tuhockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*Sending
*Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*Sending
*kurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*RECEIVED:tu*
Prefy...............*Sending
*RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Thanks Snakeyes & winnie*


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sent
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*RECEIVED*:tuhockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*Sending
*Habsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*RECEIVED*:tukurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*RECEIVED:tu*
Prefy...............*Sending
*RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Thanks Snakeyes ,winnie & Headcrash*


----------



## Snakeyes

Not a problem Dave, hope you like :tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*Sent
*Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*RECEIVED*:tuhockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*RECEIVED*:tuHabsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*RECEIVED*:tukurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*RECEIVED:tu*
Prefy...............*Sending
*RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*
*Thanks Dan*


----------



## inept

Woo hoo! Did everything get there in 4 pieces?


----------



## Old Sailor

inept said:


> Woo hoo! Did everything get there in 4 pieces?


:tu:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Old Sailor

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........*RECEIVED*:tuZira&#8230;&#8230;.......*RECEIVED:tu*
shaggy..........*RECEIVED:tu
*Snakeyes........*RECEIVED*:tuhockeydad.......*RECEIVED:tu*
inept..............*RECEIVED*:tuHabsrule29......*RECEIVED:tu*
Headcrash.......*RECEIVED*:tukurly...............*RECEIVED:tu
*Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......*RECEIVED:tu*
winnie..............*RECEIVED:tu*
Prefy...............*Sending
*RHNewfie.........*RECEIVED:tu*

*Thanks Kevin*


----------



## shaggy

are we gonna get a pic dave?


----------



## Old Sailor

shaggy said:


> are we gonna get a pic dave?


Crap!!! I knew I was forgetting something....sorry everyone, and I don't remember what everyone sent, but it was all welcomed:tu

Just waitin on prefy's and this will be done.


----------



## Old Sailor

BUMP for prefy

New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........RECEIVEDZira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
shaggy..........RECEIVED
Snakeyes........RECEIVEDhockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVEDHabsrule29......RECEIVED
Headcrash.......RECEIVEDkurly...............RECEIVED
Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......RECEIVED
winnie..............RECEIVED
Prefy...............??????
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED


----------



## Prefy

Sorry guys for being so late:hn, I have one question for OS then my package will be shipped out to him. 

Im probably going to have to resign from the lotto, just for the fact that I am so busy and I really don't have the supply anymore. 

Sorry again Guys,
Matt


----------



## rick l

Can I get in on this pool , Rick


----------



## shaggy

rick l said:


> Can I get in on this pool , Rick


is that timing or what?


----------



## Old Sailor

New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

39 . . . . . . Old Sailor

K Baz...........RECEIVEDZira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED
shaggy..........RECEIVED
Snakeyes........RECEIVEDhockeydad.......RECEIVED
inept..............RECEIVEDHabsrule29......RECEIVE D
Headcrash.......RECEIVEDkurly...............RECEIV ED
Old Sailor.........WINNER
DragonMan......RECEIVED
winnie..............RECEIVED
Prefy...............SENDING:tu
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED


----------



## Bear

I'd loike to jon this as well...:ss


----------



## pnoon

rick l said:


> Can I get in on this pool , Rick





Bear1976 said:


> I'd loike to jon this as well...:ss


No problem.
Please post your intention to play in this thread.

rick l - you are in for this month's drawing.
Bear1976 - you are on the waiting list.


----------

